# [Pulseaudio] Problème pour basculer le son [résolu]

## mp342

Bonjour,

J'ai fais un petit script pour basculer les applications soit vers le casque, soit vers l'encodeur A52 :

```
# !/bin/bash

if [ $# == 0 ]; then

        echo "Sink name required"

        exit

fi

SINK_INPUT_INDEX=`pacmd list-sink-inputs | grep -B 20 "application.name" | sed -n -e 's/index:[[:space:]]\([[:digit:]]\)/\1/p'`

for i in $SINK_INPUT_INDEX

do

        pactl move-sink-input $i $1

done

```

La bascule fonctionne de l'A52 vers le casque mais quand je rebascule vers l'A52, je n'ai plus de son.

Si pavucontrol est lancé, le problème disparaît (?)

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème ? Comment le corriger ?

Merci.Last edited by mp342 on Wed Apr 06, 2011 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mp342

Le problème venait de l'utilisation de l'encodeur A52 avec alsa, certainement un conflit entre alsa et pulseaudio. Je suis passé sur une sortie HDMI d'une carte NVidia qui accepte directement du 5.1 et il n'y a plus de problème.

----------

